# Fuel Pump recommendation



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Anyone recommend an upgraded in tank fuel pump to support 800cc injectors and around 500bhp at the flywheel that doesn't cost the earth like HKS or Nismo (maybe a british or european make), as the f*&kwit tuner that installed it has apparently screwed my one up. 

Not heard good things re Walbro, so anything else??

Tuner is NOT Abbey who are working on the car by the way.

Thanks.


----------



## Wouter (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm using a DeatschWerks 300L/h one. It's much better than the Walbro ones!

They can be used with E85 aswell!

Here is more info on them:

Deatschwerks High Flow Fuel Pump with Universal Fitting Kit - PartBox Performance and Tuning Parts


----------



## B16JUS (Oct 17, 2011)

I have a Tomei which is superb, i belive its all ron at rk uses


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Wouter said:


> I'm using a DeatschWerks 300L/h one. It's much better than the Walbro ones!
> 
> They can be used with E85 aswell!
> 
> ...


Me too, Seems a good pump.


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

Funny, I was just about to post a thread to ask about fuel pumps!

I suspect Tomei are expensive too, are the Deatschwerks ones a direct fit or is there any faffing about involved?


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Clive S-P said:


> Funny, I was just about to post a thread to ask about fuel pumps!
> 
> I suspect Tomei are expensive too, are the Deatschwerks ones a direct fit or is there any faffing about involved?


There is quite a good thread about them somewhere, I had to do a little modding just to make it fit nice but it wasnt hard to do.

Theres a few of us using them, I seem to recall talk of a dual in tank setup using those pumps too as they are quite small.

EDIT: Here we go http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/148840-aeromotive-340lph-deatchwerks-300-lph-tank-fuel-pumps.html


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

Beaten to it again!!
I'd just found the thread and was about to put a link up.

Thanks Mark, looks like the way to go and about £200+ cheaper than an HKS jobby. :bowdown1:


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm using a Tomei pump, running near identical spec too. Does the job just fine.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Just replaced my 2 pumps with a Bosch one as recommended by TR


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks Wouter, will take a look at that pump.

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

*Aeromotive*

Mark,

we have a Aeromotive Stealth 340 in tank pump in stock , will look to see if this will fit easily this AM.

Mark


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Bosch 044


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks Mark.

Minded to SORN car as is, as no doubt the map will need changing to take into account the added fuel pressure then bring it back in the spring for the new pump & map.

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## Wouter (Jul 30, 2011)

HKS uses a Bosch pump by the way. 

Fitment of a DeatschWerks one is similar to fitting a Walbro one.

The 3 year warranty is what me convinced to go for one. Makes me feel confident!


----------



## damodeane (Dec 23, 2010)

bosh or aeromotive


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

B16JUS said:


> I have a Tomei which is superb, i belive its all ron at rk uses


yea i too run a tomei


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

> HKS uses a Bosch pump by the way.


Are you sure?

I thought the uprated HKS pumps where made by JECS?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

I've got a tomei one for sale at £270 delivered UK


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

We have found low voltage supply to the fuel pump due to an alarm wiring issue , we have already wired around the fuel pump voltage regulator.

Hopefully we will get the car back on the dyno today.

Mark


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

markM3 said:


> Thanks Mark.
> 
> Minded to SORN car as is, as no doubt the map will need changing to take into account the added fuel pressure then bring it back in the spring for the new pump & map.
> 
> ...


If the pressure stays the same (ie adjustable FPR) then no mapping should be needed?


Also, pretty sure that Nismo and Tomei use the same JECS uprated pump (they look identical to the original, and the boschs look totally different)


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

not if the calibration was done with the fuel pressure dropping off due to the voltage/wiring issues?


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

I didn't see that bit

I was thinking about normal scenario - ie car is originally mapped on a fully working pump, but an uprated one is installed to allow upping the boost later on etc 


You guys know infinitely more than me though 

I'm in agreement that the Nismo/Tomeis are JECs pumps, unless they've changed in the last couple of years

Wasn't the Apexi pump pretty sh1t hot too?


----------



## bwrgtr (Aug 8, 2010)

bosch 040 is in tank pump and is very easy to install. 044 is external and much more hassle


----------



## black bnr32 (Jan 20, 2011)

Fuel Pump Comparison Test : Real Street Performance Engine Parts, Pistons Rods Cams Valvetrain and More


----------



## Wouter (Jul 30, 2011)

Abbey M/S said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> I thought the uprated HKS pumps where made by JECS?


Yes, its in an older Goodsmaster. I'll have to check if i still have one of the older catalogues and will show.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

HKS listed the Bosch on the older goodmaster catalogues as an race fuel pump but not as a direct replacement fuel pump.


----------



## Wouter (Jul 30, 2011)

Ah, that could be it!


----------



## godzirra (Sep 16, 2009)

I have Sard 800cc injectors and I have a Bosch 044 but external.

I've heard some people have installed the 044 intank with a little bit of work.

The Bosch 040 fits directly.

Bosch invented fuel injection apparently, and many people say their fuel pumps are the best.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

The 040 is rated to 235lph at 3 bar

Not sure what its like at 4-4.5 bar though


----------



## Madaxgt (May 13, 2010)

Fitted 0044 pump not too bad at all if you get it with the correct fittings and you dont mind a bit of diy. 

Got mine from Cushioned Hose Clamps P Clips, Bosch Fuel Pump Adapters items in Torques U.K store on eBay! with the right fittings.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

The problem with mark's car was low voltage to the fuel pump , it measured 10.6 volts when we was having fuel pressure troubles , turned out the main ignition feed was going through the alarm dropping the battery voltage.


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

I ordered a DeatschWerks pump yesterday.
I will post up my experiences once fitted. :thumbsup:


----------



## Davenozz (Aug 22, 2009)

I have ordered 1 too. Is it wise to get these a direct feed, with a relay? Read mixed things about this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

more voltage you can get to the pump is better. Easy on a 33/34GTR as the battery is int he boot a little harder on a 32 as the battery is in the front.


----------



## Davenozz (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks, will create a direct feed as discribed in other treads.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Car all sorted thanks to Abbey!

Definitely something that should be checked, as a change of pump and inadquate fuel pressure coulc cause lean running at the top end.

Cheers,


----------

